# Sonos System...Thoughts?



## SSgtMaddog (Sep 26, 2011)

Does anyone have a Sonos system. My local Best buy guys were trying to get me to buy one the other day to utilize on my deck> The deck is in the backyard and about 30 feet from the main house. They advised that this setup would work best as it is wireless, puts out great sound and when I'm done just pick up the speaker and bring it inside. They also said it can be controlled by my Apple devices but I was wondering if it comes with its own remote?

If you have one or know someone that does or you have set up the system for a client, could you give me your thoughts?


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Not tried it myself but internet reviews all seem very positive. As long as you verify BB's asking price is close on online prices I would take advantage of their liberal return policy and give it a try.


----------



## greglett (Dec 10, 2006)

I have the SONOS system works great! I have had it for a few years and I have no complaints. If you get the bundle you will get a remote with that as well as 2 units. It can also be controlled but the apple products. I controls it with my iPhone. 
I have used it on my for parties and its great. I use the powered unit with a pair of Floor standing speakers and the sound is good. Remember one unit or a Zone bridge has to be connected to you home network.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I have a friend that has one and he says he loves it. The remote is very well made and highly recommends it.


----------



## vann_d (Apr 7, 2009)

I have a friend who loves his too. He has distributed audio around the house and backyard with it. He highly recommends it. I've seen him control it with iphone and it's really cool.


----------



## atledreier (Mar 2, 2007)

Works like a charm. I have 4 zones in my house, all controlled by our various Apple product. Never tried the ned Sonos controller, the old one was excellent.

Any zone can play anything I choose, or I can group zones together for a seamless experience. I have a Zoneplayer in my theater hooked up on coax to my processor. An active player with small bookshelves in the kitchen, active with inceilings in the bathroom and my son has a zoneplayer hooked up to his stereo in his room. Best part is I can turn HIS volume down... 8)

System has been flawless for several years now.


----------



## cyniclaus (Mar 25, 2010)

I have a whole-house setup and I can't recommend it highly enough. Once you've experienced the quality and the ease of operation you'll be hooked. I especially love how you can play different (or the same) music, from multiple sources, at different volumes and in different places throughout the home simultaneously. 

The other biggest draw is the modularity and portability. You can simply unplug a speaker, carry it somewhere else, plug it back in, press a button, and then it's working again. Having a party? Put two in the same room, and with a couple of button presses on the remote, they are now a pair playing in stereo. I love it :T


----------

